# Using RCI for 52 Weeks



## Benhall (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I am very new to the Timeshare world and have a question. The resort where we bought our timeshare has told us that we have unlimited access to the Last Call and Extra Vacations through RCI.

My job is very flexible and allows me to be mobile. Our children homeschool. And we currently rent our home and are coming to the end of the lease. I am considering selling a lot of personal possessions and storing the rest. Then go on the road with my family for a full year.

It looks to me that if I am flexible on destinations and dates that I should be able to stay in resorts using Last Call and Extra Vacations for $300 - $500 per week. My family could travel the country for less than I am currently paying for housing. When we are done we could settle down wherever we want.

Are there any unforeseen issues that I am missing? Are the deals that I am currently seeing available throughout the year? Is the use of these really unlimited?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2015)

There are two Tuggers who live in timeshares full-time, and they both have blogs - I will find the links.

Mike & Edie:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192761&highlight=full+time+timesharing

www.fulltimetimeshare.com

Ron and Joan:  http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com


----------



## ronparise (Mar 3, 2015)

Benhall said:


> Hi, I am very new to the Timeshare world and have a question. The resort where we bought our timeshare has told us that we have unlimited access to the Last Call and Extra Vacations through RCI.
> 
> My job is very flexible and allows me to be mobile. Our children homeschool. And we currently rent our home and are coming to the end of the lease. I am considering selling a lot of personal possessions and storing the rest. Then go on the road with my family for a full year.
> 
> ...



The problem as a I see it is the constant moving. and the risk not finding something available. or perhaps a Fri check out and Saturday check in...   I can see it for an individual or perhaps a couple. but I cant imagine doing it with kids. 

if you do it, I look forward to following your blog...and the kid's.


----------



## lprstn (Mar 4, 2015)

This is totally doable! But, to alleviate the issue with constant moving, having a trailer may assist greatly with that. One that you can park at most resorts. Or get one of those conversion vans so the kids can be comfortable. You can always rent out your home and when you are ready, there will be an easy transition back to it.

Research the other tuggers, set up a plan, then go for it. Just that with kids you want to have a back up plan since nothing is promised and you want to have a home you can settle back into.


----------



## Canuck40 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi! As long as you have paid the RCI fees for the year ahead, yes, you can use last call & extra vacations. Depending on your home resort, you would likely have to pay the yearly maintenance fee also. We have used those two reservation methods for up to 3 months in a year....


----------



## theo (Mar 4, 2015)

lprstn said:


> <snip>...to alleviate the issue with constant moving, *having a trailer may assist greatly* with that. *One that you **can park at most resorts*. <snip>



Fwiw, at *none* of the timeshares where we own (or have owned or have stayed in the past) would a separate trailer be allowed to be parked on the premises.
That would be *zero* out of about 20 or so different facilities; not very good odds. Parking is often at a premium and many resorts allow for / permit only a single vehicle space per unit.

This trailer idea is certainly great *in concept*, but in the actual reality of Planet Timeshare --- not so much. 
Available / allowed parking for a separate trailer for 52 different weeks at who knows how many different facilities realistically just ain't *ever* gonna happen.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 4, 2015)

Another poster with a family was staying in timeshares MOST of the year with their children ... they homeschooled also and they could work wherever they where ...

That poster is not active now ......


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 5, 2015)

*Branson?*



Benhall said:


> My job is very flexible and allows me to be mobile. Our children homeschool. And we currently rent our home and are coming to the end of the lease. I am considering selling a lot of personal possessions and storing the rest. Then go on the road with my family for a full year.



You can probably live most of the year in Branson in timeshares.  When summer arrives and Branson gets a little more pricey decamp to South Florida.


----------



## Benhall (Mar 5, 2015)

Maple_Leaf said:


> You can probably live most of the year in Branson in timeshares.  When summer arrives and Branson gets a little more pricey decamp to South Florida.



Thanks, but we actually want to move around the country.  We already live close to Branson.  Staying there would kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Mar 5, 2015)

I love the idea - returning home from Mexico this past weekend I asked my wife if she would consider homeschooling the kids so that we could do the same.  I think you'd need to budget in a little money for the gaps /transition times but it would be a wonderful experience for the kids.

If you can't do a trailer I suggest the mercedes sprinter vans or the new ford equivalent.  Not sure how many kids you have but the sprinter holds our friend's family of 8 plus all their gear for a week long camping trip. 

Please let us know how things progress!!!

Oh and I'd consider picking up a cheap Interval week so that you could use their equivalent of last call weeks as well.  I notice that there are big differences in availability and pricing that I can't ever make sense of.


----------



## Benhall (Mar 6, 2015)

*Interval??*



winnipiseogee said:


> ...and I'd consider picking up a cheap Interval week so that you could use their equivalent of last call weeks as well.  I notice that there are big differences in availability and pricing that I can't ever make sense of.



What would I have to do for that?  I had never heard of II until this week.  But if they have similar options I would definitely look into it.  Any recommendations?


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 6, 2015)

How many kids? Ages? Are there enough last calls with 2 bedrooms. Most resorts won't let you have more than 2 in a studio and 4 in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2015)

Benhall said:


> What would I have to do for that?  I had never heard of II until this week.  But if they have similar options I would definitely look into it.  Any recommendations?



Interval International is the other major exchange company - they have different inventory than RCI - it would give you more options.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 6, 2015)

I would also suggest you join Platinum Interchange and DAE for additional options - their memberships are FREE so you are not losing anything by having their exchange and bonus opportunities available to you, even to look at now and start planning/dreaming.


----------



## Benhall (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisandBeth said:


> How many kids? Ages? Are there enough last calls with 2 bedrooms. Most resorts won't let you have more than 2 in a studio and 4 in a 1 bedroom.



We have 5 Kids.  The youngest is 3.  I have been filtering by 2BR and minimum 6 (which I know is 1 less, but I have not had problems squeezing the little in yet).  So far there have been plenty with a minimum of 6 or 8 occupancy.


----------



## Benhall (Mar 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Interval International is the other major exchange company - they have different inventory than RCI - it would give you more options.



I understand that, but would I have to buy another timeshare in order to use their service?  My resort only offers RCI membership.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2015)

Benhall said:


> I understand that, but would I have to buy another timeshare in order to use their service?  My resort only offers RCI membership.



Yes - you must own a timeshare that is affiliated with II, to be a II member.  

However, I think you are underestimating the difficulty of acquiring 52 (appropriate) rental weeks a year.  

Not only do you need 52 weeks, but they need to be in reasonable driving proximity to each other.

If it were me, I'd join RCI, and II, and all the free exchange companies, to have as many options as possible.


----------



## Benhall (Mar 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Yes - you must own a timeshare that is affiliated with II, to be a II member.
> 
> However, I think you are underestimating the difficulty of acquiring 52 (appropriate) rental weeks a year.
> 
> ...



That is very good information and advice.  Thank you!!

What would be the cheapest way to own an II affiliated timeshare in order to have access to their membership?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2015)

Benhall said:


> That is very good information and advice.  Thank you!!
> 
> What would be the cheapest way to own an II affiliated timeshare in order to have access to their membership?



Consider adopting a free timeshare on TUG, with a low maintenance fee:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## winnipiseogee (Mar 6, 2015)

Accessing Interval would require the purchase on one more timeshare but as Denise points out that can be done very cheaply on the TUG bbs.  

If you will always require 2bdrms its going to be a little challenging but not as hard as raising 5 kids!!

Best of luck - I think its a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2015)

Suggest you look for a resort which is both II and RCI ...

Plus some resorts are part of a network via the management company ... VRI has trading via* RCI points *as priority window at 11 months out with other VRI resorts ... might not be real important NOW if you are intent about becoming HOMELESS WANDERERS  ... would become important if looking for PRIME SEASON exchanges to many good resorts.


----------



## Benhall (Mar 6, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Suggest you look for a resort which is both II and RCI ...
> 
> Plus some resorts are part of a network via the management company ... VRI has trading via* RCI points *as priority window at 11 months out with other VRI resorts ... might not be real important NOW if you are intent about becoming HOMELESS WANDERERS  ... would become important if looking for PRIME SEASON exchanges to many good resorts.



I really wouldn't consider ourselves as HOMELESS WANDERERS, but rather HOPEFUL EXPLORERS; getting a chance to experience more of the country in a year than most people do in a lifetime.  

We would obviously have the opportunity to come off the road and settle down anytime that we get tired of it.

All of that being said I must apologize.... maybe I am too new, but I have no idea what you meant in the rest of your post .  Clarification would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Mike&Edie (Mar 6, 2015)

Benhall,

I love your "hopeful explorers" quote vs. "homeless wanderers."  When we meet people, I usually tell them we're homeless, by choice, that we've rented out our home and live on the road.  If you don't mind, I think I'll switch to homeless hopeful explorers.

Anyway, we've done it (our 2nd year) and will continue to do it until we can't anymore.  We go "off the road" occasionally when we have to, or if the kids want to see more of us.  We still want to go back to Europe and explore the timeshares there (especially in Spain area).

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 6, 2015)

The 2 exchange systems - RCI and II are Weeks based exchanges - have a week and trade for a week (basicly). RCI recently went to TPUs (trading point units) which are numeric. 

RCI Points were created (before TPUs) to be reserve a day or up to 7 days using a points value (like 7,000; 66,000; 9,500; 46,000) ... depending on season or size at your resort ... you get a fixed number of points. You have different booking windows .. but "Last Call" stuff is usually 7500 to 9000 for the week. Or you can book just 1 day or 3 (between 1 & 7 with lower fess). Some resorts charge Housekeeping fees if you book less than 7 nights.

VRI is a mini-system ... of resorts managed by VRI. In RCI points, you get a priority to book other VRI resort .. called Home Resort Booking window ... in the future, when you are looking a Summer or Holiday vacations, you get to book 1 earlier than the rest of RCI.

Keep reading and asking ... too much to learn in a month or 5 months.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 7, 2015)

Benhall said:


> That is very good information and advice.  Thank you!!
> 
> What would be the cheapest way to own an II affiliated timeshare in order to have access to their membership?



If you are looking for the cheapest was to get affiliated with ii, then try to find a biennial or triennial ii timeshare.  That way your maintenance fee is only half or 1/3 as much per year.


----------



## rosco1e (Mar 7, 2015)

Benhall said:


> It looks to me that if I am flexible on destinations and dates that I should be able to stay in resorts using Last Call and Extra Vacations for $300 - $500 per week. My family could travel the country for less than I am currently paying for housing. When we are done we could settle down wherever we want.
> Thanks for your input.



I sort of did this until I bought a condo in FL. I slowly purchased 15 weeks in a row at VICC in Brownsville. All 2 bedroom units. Great place, low Maint Fees. A few years we wintered there. Other years we banked and went to Spain for the winter. Bottom line on this (other than transportation to the next place(S):  You can go pretty much anywhere for $600 a week (MF & RCI Trading fee)-$2400 per month all in. Or stay at your resort - $1600 per month all in.

Downside is it's more than your $3-500 per week. Upside is, you can go virtually anywhere (they trade great), at any time, in big units, and lock them in ahead of time so you don't get left in the cold.

[Deleted - buying/selling/renting are not permitted in the discussion forums]


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 7, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> There are two Tuggers who live in timeshares full-time, and they both have blogs - I will find the links.
> 
> Mike & Edie:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192761&highlight=full+time+timesharing
> 
> ...



I 100% agree with Denise in this.  I haven't read about Mike and Edie (thanks for the tip) but have been in awe of Ron and Joan for several years.  They have minimal ownership but leverage that into a full time timeshare lifestyle.  It is worth the investment of time to read and learn about their experiences.  I am willing to bet that M&E are just as interesting.  

I think it is wonderful that you want to offer your kids this kind of exposure to their American heritage.  I can only start to imagine the teaching opportunities that would arise for home schooled kids.  Imagine living the civil war by visiting all the great battlefields, or understanding the forming of a nation by exploring historic sites along the northern or southern borders.  

Can it be done? Of course! Will there be life lessons along the way? Probably several of them!  Will you regret the decision?  I highly doubt it!

Best of luck, and if you decide to blog about it as well, I'm in!


----------



## Bxian (Mar 8, 2015)

Mike and Edie are our timeshare traveling heroes (and we are blessed to also call them our friends).
Go back and read through their archives-they do a terrific job of explaining how they do things.  They have a separate section on the blog with itinerary and cost info.  Right now, they are just back from a 3 week cruise and have been posting about that, but I am sure that their regularly scheduled timeshare programming will resume shortly (and by the way, the occasional random food recommendations/in-person meal meetups for meals with Beth and John are with my husband and me


----------



## ann824 (Mar 8, 2015)

I did this for my son a few years ago.  He was in Orlando and needed a place to stay for about 4 months.  I used RCI, II and Skyauction.  The best deals were on skyauction.  There are a lot of timeshare deals there.  I was able to do as many as 6 weeks at a time at the same place so he only had to move about 3 times.  Back then I did a lot of the Home and Away deals.  I don't know if it is the same deal, but it was usually cheaper than last call or extra vacations.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 8, 2015)

My thoughts... take 'em or leave 'em. 

First, what is your "flexible job"? if it relies on internet then figure that out because you won't be able to rely on timeshares for reliable, high quality internet access. Not a huge issue, but something you need to figure out before you get on the road full time.



ronparise said:


> I cant imagine doing it with kids.


I can't either. 

While I think it's great for kids to travel regularly, I also strongly feel they need consistency. Are your kids going to have any strong friendships with this plan? And with all the moving, they won't be able to participate in competitive sports. Nor will they be able to work with an expert trainer, coach, or teacher for music, art, athletics, etc. for any significant amount of time. I think it could work for a few years when they're young or maybe the senior year in high school and a year before college. 



lprstn said:


> having a trailer may assist greatly with that.



If you're going to get a trailer, RV, or travel van then it kind of defeats the purpose of timesharing. I looked into buying and traveling with an RV (my original plan was to travel all Summer every Summer) but we decided the costs were prohibitive. I think you're better off _either _timesharing _or _RVing. Booking a hotel as a backup when needed is probably cheaper than a trailer. 




ronandjoan said:


> I would also suggest you join Platinum Interchange and DAE for additional options - their memberships are FREE so you are not losing anything by having their exchange and bonus opportunities available to you, even to look at now and start planning/dreaming.


This is good advice. 

RCI has a yearly fee plus you have to own a timeshare to have a membership. Same for II. But some other smaller exchanges don't charge a yearly fee. You will still need to own a TS but you could choose the cheapest possible option. 




DeniseM said:


> Consider adopting a free timeshare on TUG, with a low maintenance fee:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55


Good advice, too. Don't fall for the sales pitch. If what you really want is an exchange membership, just plan for that. Don't buy from a developer.


----------



## fatbullfrog (Mar 23, 2015)

Benhall said:


> It looks to me that if I am flexible on destinations and dates that I should be able to stay in resorts using Last Call and Extra Vacations for $300 - $500 per week. My family could travel the country for less than I am currently paying for housing. When we are done we could settle down wherever we want.



Hey, sorry to be so late to the conversation. My family and I do exactly what you're asking about.

We have 3 sons (ages 8, 5, and 3) and we put everything into storage in July of 2014. We've been travelling ever since (8 months now). It's totally doable.

Here's the short version of how we do it ... let me know what questions you have.

80 - 90% of our stays come through RCI Extra Vacation sales for $209/wk. Most of the rest comes from Trading Places or DAE. We haven't yet found anything that meets our criteria from Platinum Interchange, but I check there from time to time. We are currently shopping for a low maintenance fee resort that's affiliated with II so we can join there as well.

We typically only book a condo if we can stay there for at least 3 weeks. Our target is to stay somewhere for 4 - 6 weeks. That gives us enough time to really enjoy a place and explore it with our kids from an educational perspective. Less than 3 weeks and we feel like we're moving out right after we check in, plus the first and last days of any stay when you have kids are lost to packing/unpacking/groceries/etc.

When we're planning our stays, we usually keep each stay within 500 miles from the previous one. That way, we can travel the distance in a day without too much trouble. Occasionally, though, we'll want to change regions and that's not as much of an option. For example, right now, we're in the midwest and in April, we'll be heading to Steamboat Springs, CO for a month. It's 800 - 900 miles, so we'll sleep in a hotel one night and check in a day late to our condo in Colorado. Keeping locations close to each other simplifies our life, so we don't cruise across the country more often than once every 3 months.

Everything we need fits comfortably in the trunk of our car. You've got more kids, so you might need a little more room than we do, but I've got to tell you ... there's something incredibly freeing about simplifying your life to what can go in your trunk (especially when you've got your homeschool curriculum and scooters for the boys packed in there too). 

What questions do you have ...?


----------



## JudyS (Mar 23, 2015)

lprstn said:


> This is totally doable! But, to alleviate the issue with constant moving, having a trailer may assist greatly with that. One that you can park at most resorts.....





theo said:


> Fwiw, at *none* of the timeshares where we own (or have owned or have stayed in the past) would a separate trailer be allowed to be parked on the premises....


If a "timeshare nomad" wanted to bring more stuff than would fit in their car trunk, getting a small trailer (not a travel trailer, just one that hauls stuff) would probably work. I was checking for trailer storage in Orlando, and it is possible to park a trailer in a storage lot there for maybe $60 a month. I'd expect other resort areas to have storage lots available, too. 

This would be an option for hauling warm clothes, chairs for the beach, and such. On the negative side, towing a trailer makes driving more difficult, requires more fuel, and requires a car/truck that has sufficient towing capacity. Many travelers do it, though. 

You'd want a place where access is easy, so you could get at your stuff, and you'd also want to make sure storage lots were available in the areas where you wanted to stay. 





fatbullfrog said:


> ... My family and I do exactly what you're asking about....


Wow, that sounds great!!!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 23, 2015)

I think II offers one of the best options for people who want to stay long-term in timeshares. With their "E-Plus" plan, you pay $49 and can change your reservation up to three times for no additional fee. You can change the reservation until the day before check-in. (Be aware that if you change a reservation less than 60 days before check-in, there are some restrictions what new dates you can book, but they are not all that severe.) 

So, you could book a reservation, add E-Plus to it, and be assured of having a place to stay,while still looking around for whatever last-minute deals you can find. If you find a last-minute deal, you would change your II exchange to something further in the future. 

I believe with II, you can also cancel an exchange, pay another exchange fee, add E-plus to the new exchange, and change your reservation yet another three times. 

Another useful plan that II offers is the "XYZ" plan. This allows members to get a second exchange, for one deposited week, at very low cost. I have never used "XYZ" (I have more weeks on deposit than I need) but it is discussed extensively on the Sightings board. (Only paying TUG members can see the Sightings board.) I'm not sure if E-Plus and XYZ can be combined, but I'm sure someone on the Sightings board can tell you. 

If I were staying 52 weeks a year in timeshares, I would want to own something that traded in II and could produce weeks for relatively low MFs. Some of the lock-offs in Branson might work. A Christmas Mountain Village UDI ownership would work quite well, but these are hard to find.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 23, 2015)

It is doable, you would just really need to take into account and trade the holiday weeks or have fixed holiday weeks and use last call or cheap getaways for the rest.

When I retire in the future, I hope to live in timeshares about 6 to 9 months a year and visit the "boys" with their families the rest of the time.

You can technically stay in one location if you have consecutive weeks. Most resorts are accommodating in not moving you (less housekeeping).


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 16, 2015)

fatbullfrog said:


> Hey, sorry to be so late to the conversation. My family and I do exactly what you're asking about.
> 
> We have 3 sons (ages 8, 5, and 3) and we put everything into storage in July of 2014. We've been travelling ever since (8 months now). It's totally doable.
> 
> ...



Welcome to fulltime timesharing!  And it looks like you have it figured out.

Some of our best memories were when we were homeschooling the kids and 
spent months on the road, whether it was on a Road trip, or an  extended air vacation (anyone else remember Eastern Airlines when you could go anywhere for one price for 3 weeks?)

I have a question:  How do you manage "everything fits comfortably in the trunk of the car?"    Maybe you can give us a list of the items you carry.  There is a list on TUG that I found very helpful in our planning, but it was quite long and would not fit "comfortably" in a trunk.  We, ourselves have a van stuffed to the top!  And it's just us.

All the best!


----------

